# Detroit Competition



## Kit Clement (Dec 22, 2008)

*Motor City Open 09*

There's a very good chance I'll be able to host a competition in Detroit, and I just wanted to poll this forum to see what the interest is, and what time would be a good time to run this. I'm hoping that some of you from Canada and the Tri-State area (Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky) would come up and participate, but I see that there are two Indiana competitions in the works already this summer, so I don't want to run a competition that's competing with yours.

*EDIT:*

Website is up, and competition is in process of becoming official.

http://mcopen.weebly.com/index.html

*EDIT 2:*

Competition is now official! ^.^

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MotorCityOpen2009


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 22, 2008)

I may come, its less than 4 hours away from here


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2008)

i've never been to michigan!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah sure I'd probably come


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome, how does sometime mid-May sound?


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe I can come. It would be fun.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mid may is near graduation so it depends on when exactly it is


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 23, 2008)

I may be able to... 3.5 hour drive from Columbus? Not bad.

Initially I thought it was further, so I checked plane ticket costs... Why are tickets to all these places so expensive? It costs less for me to fly to SFO, which is quite a bit farther.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> Awesome, how does sometime mid-May sound?


bad, IB exams!


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm... I'd have the competition later, but I don't want to run along the Indiana competitions, I imagine that would reduce participation in these competitions. I'll wait and see for now, this competition is definitely going to be a ways off.


----------



## Noah (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd be there. I'm just down in the Ypsilanti/Ann Arbor area.


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll probably be there, especially if it's in mid May when I'll be home from school. Detroit is only a 5 hour drive from Pittsburgh.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome Jason, this makes up for Indiana then huh?
It should be fun competing against you (except in 3x3 lol, you will destroy me)


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to live in Michigan, so if it's in June, I'll be visiting and will try to make it there.


----------



## Jason Baum (Dec 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Awesome Jason, this makes up for Indiana then huh?
> It should be fun competing against you (except in 3x3 lol, you will destroy me)


Heh, don't be so sure, I'm awful in competition. It should be fun though, we're pretty close in quite a few events!


----------



## Carson (Dec 25, 2008)

That would be a fairly long haul for me considering that I am in southern kentucky (almost in tennessee) but assuming I could get off from work, there would be a decent chance that I could make it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe a good day to do it on would be the Sunday before Memorial Day, it would give people a day to travel if need be on Saturday, and probably be a relatively free day for most people.


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

That of course eliminates all (most) of the east coast competitors since it is the same weekend as Captain's Cove...though I might be willing to do 2 competitions in a weekend.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 25, 2008)

Aaaah, that may be a problem.

Maybe I should stop uttering random dates that may work, and see what days I can get for venues. >.>


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> Aaaah, that may be a problem.
> 
> Maybe I should stop uttering random dates that may work, and see what days I can get for venues. >.>


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey i *might* be able to come if i can convince my parents to go 5 and a half hours =]
have you figured out a date yet? and a venue?

OH! brain blast! lmao 
by mid may i will have my permit so i can get some of my 50 hrs of driving in... hmm excellent idea!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> hey i *might* be able to come if i can convince my parents to go 5 and a half hours =]


 woohoo  I might see you there.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kippy- have you set up a venue and date?
i would like to know so i can reserve the day for the competition! =]
and i need to ask my parents...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have anything set up in terms of venues yet, but I don't see this being a competition in the near future anyway... probably sometime late May-early June. Late April may happen too, though I doubt it.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 29, 2009)

ok, thanks 
please update when you find out! =]


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 8, 2009)

Just an update here, I'm aiming for April 25 as the date, if that's a problem for many people though, I'll change it. I'd like to hear some feedback.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Just an update here, I'm aiming for April 25 as the date, if that's a problem for many people though, I'll change it. I'd like to hear some feedback.


 sounds good


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 9, 2009)

Brilliant, then I shall assume that we are all behind this based on the response of Pokey, and will plan for this day. I think I have a venue set, but I need to make sure that they are willing and have this day set aside for us.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 9, 2009)

pretty sure i can go unless my dad is working =D
gotta work out the kinks tho with my mom = /


----------



## Bob (Feb 10, 2009)

Tickets are cheap that weekend.  $187 round trip. If that is the date, work quickly so they do not increase.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 10, 2009)

I should be able to go. Geez, I have so much to look forward to in the coming months. TOW in March, then this in April


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just waiting on the call from my venue, if they're willing, then it's pretty much final. Otherwise, this will probably not be in April. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would come, this would be the closest competiton I would ever see. Only about an hour and a half away!


----------



## Bob (Feb 11, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> I'm just waiting on the call from my venue, if they're willing, then it's pretty much final. Otherwise, this will probably not be in April. I'll keep you all posted.



By final you mean you've spoken to Tyson about approving the competition, prepared a website, and designed a schedule?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just waiting on the call from my venue, if they're willing, then it's pretty much final. Otherwise, this will probably not be in April. I'll keep you all posted.
> ...



Fine then, semi-final. =p


----------



## Bob (Feb 11, 2009)

=) (space)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I should be able to go. Geez, I have so much to look forward to in the coming months. TOW in March, then this in April


 Hey we could carpool


----------



## Bob (Feb 11, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> I'll probably be there, especially if it's in mid May when I'll be home from school. Detroit is only a 5 hour drive from Pittsburgh.



Hey Jason, do you think you can swing by the city and pick me up?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to go. Geez, I have so much to look forward to in the coming months. TOW in March, then this in April
> ...



 Sounds fine to me. Any other cubers in or around the Oakville area?

About the competition, have you (kippy33) decided on any events? I'm interested to know what you're planning.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow said:
> ...


 Brendon Hemsley lives in Oakville too, but I don't know if he will come.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow said:
> ...



Yeah, I have a tentative list, although things will definitely be cut from this list before anything is added.

Main:
3x3x3
2x2x2
4x4x4
3x3x3 BLD
3x3x3 OH

Side:
7x7x7
4x4x4 BLD
Magic/Master Magic
Fewest Moves 
Square-1

Fewest Moves is most likely to be cut, along with 7x7x7, however, some input may change my opinions. I'm not here to please everyone though, I have a relatively limited amount of time for a competition and need to make sure things work. Many of these events will overlap as well, so you will need to choose between events in some situations. 

The status on the venue is looking good, I'm expecting an email tomorrow which will finalize the date for the venue, once I get that, I'll be emailing WCA.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 13, 2009)

Venue is final, website is developed, competition is in process of becoming official.

http://mcopen.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 22, 2009)

Competition is official! Registration will open as soon as possible.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MotorCityOpen2009


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Alrighty. I'm all signed up. See you there!


----------



## Bob (Feb 23, 2009)

me too.XXX


----------



## Bob (Feb 23, 2009)

Hotel is $50/night, but $60 for double occupancy. $30/night sounds a lot better to me than $60, so who wants to split a room Friday & Saturday nights?

Oh, I snore.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 24, 2009)

i should be able to go unless my parents have a reason to not let me go.
hope to see you all there


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 25, 2009)

Exactly 1 month till the event! ^.^

There's a chance I may be able to make t-shirts for this fairly cheaply, is there any interest on that?


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah sure, I'd buy one. Are you planning to have any other merchandise?

I'm getting excited


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 25, 2009)

I wasn't planning on it, but if there's the interest, I'd be happy to coordinate a mass Cube4You order.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2009)

what kind of merchandise are you planning to have?


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 29, 2009)

T-shirts are looking like a good possibility, I may sell cubes as well, but just on a by-order basis. I'll let you know when I have that planned out.

If I were to sell cubes there, what would you guys be interested in?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2009)

16 days left woot ^^

Kit, are you still planning to sell cubes? I'd be interested in buying a Mefferts 4x4x4


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bob said:


> Hotel is $50/night, but $60 for double occupancy. $30/night sounds a lot better to me than $60, so who wants to split a room Friday & Saturday nights?
> 
> Oh, I snore.



Me and Shaden. But only if you get nose plugs.


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> But only if you get nose plugs.



Haha, you experienced that first hand now. Was I lying?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 16 days left woot ^^
> 
> Kit, are you still planning to sell cubes? I'd be interested in buying a Mefferts 4x4x4



Sorry, I don't really think that's going to be a possibility at this point, we'd need to get a lot of people in on this order quickly so I could order it and be confident that all the cubes would arrive on time. =/


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 10, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 16 days left woot ^^
> ...



Will a CanadianCubing vendor be there? They have a good amount of merchandise.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 10, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


No, because of the customs at the border, it would be quite a pain for Dave to bring all that merchandise.


----------



## ScottKidder (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone in the Mt. Pleasant Area Planning on heading down (We should carpool) Also, anybody down for splitting a hotel? Unless there's still room in Bob's room?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 15, 2009)

One week left to register, everyone!


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 21, 2009)

If anyone's still thinking of registering, do so ASAP, because the registration will actually be closing a day earlier than anticipated. If you miss it though, you can still register at the door the day of the competition, please arrive on time or early.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

3 days left! *excited*
I have 2 questions,

1) How long will the afterparty last? 
We (me, Eric, Bren) are not staying for the night, and so if it goes late, we may not be able to stay the whole time.

2) When is the latest time we can arrive? 
We're leaving early in the morning (~5:30am), and Eric is in the first event (2x2) and since I'm not sure how long 'twill take to cross the border, I can't promise that we'll be there by 9:30.

EDIT: 
we are actually going to leave at 4:30am, so we *should* be there well before 9:00am, and we are going to head back at 7:00pm.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 23, 2009)

*excited* as well 

Hopefully I make it to the second round by more than one place this time  and unless it takes you forever to cross the border, Sarah, I don't have much of a "buffer zone" this time. XD

I have a couple things to note as well,

I'll have a couple (one black and two white) ES 2x2's available if anyone wants 'em, I don't really care about making a profit, they're just sitting on my shelf anyway. I paid ten bucks each for them and that's what I'll sell them for.

Secondly,
anyone wanna do some team BLD with me? 


*kinda off-topic, I ran into Brendon Hemsley on my walk home yesterday


----------



## Bob (Apr 23, 2009)

Yalow: what do you do for team BLD? I'm kind of good at it.  (though admittedly, I'm not the best at calling...)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

Bob said:


> Yalow: what do you do for team BLD? I'm kind of good at it.  (though admittedly, I'm not the best at calling...)


DOUBLE SUPERMAN FRONT BACK!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow: what do you do for team BLD? I'm kind of good at it.  (though admittedly, I'm not the best at calling...)
> ...



BACK FRONT*

EDGE GOOD! EDGE GOOD! 
*jumps around*


----------



## Bob (Apr 23, 2009)

oh man, i remember that like it was yesterday.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not very good at it, I've only done it a couple of times. Michael and I worked out a basic system at TOW though, where we'd put the corner in the UFB place, describe it's orientation, where it went, and where it's edge was. 

Wow, now I'm _super_ excited! I might get to do some team BLD with _Bob Burton!_

How long has the schedule been up? I don't remember seeing it.

(http://mcopen.weebly.com/schedule.html)

Edit: I meant UFR


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I'm not very good at it, I've only done it a couple of times. Michael and I worked out a basic system at TOW though, where we'd put the corner in the UFB place, describe it's orientation, where it went, and where it's edge was.


 for OLL, Bren and I describe which cubies are oriented, rather than the shape it resembles. Basically, each sticker on the U layer has a number between 1-9 

123
456
789

and so whoever is calling just has to say something like 
"3,4,5,6,9" (T-shape), then says how many yellow stickers are on the 3rd layer on the F or R faces. We've only done team bld a few times but this system works out pretty well for us.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 3 days left! *excited*
> 1) How long will the afterparty last?
> We (me, Eric, Bren) are not staying for the night, and so if it goes late, we may not be able to stay the whole time.



However long people want to stay, or however long we have until Big Boy kicks us out. If you have to go, then you can leave as you please.



Sa967St said:


> 2) When is the latest time we can arrive?
> We're leaving early in the morning (~5:30am), and Eric is in the first event (2x2) and since I'm not sure how long 'twill take to cross the border, I can't promise that we'll be there by 9:30.



Border crossing early Saturday morning is _usually_ fine, we had no traffic when I was coming to Toronto, but I cross the border much faster than you guys do. I'd reccomend coming through Sarnia/Port Huron (I think I mentioned this already), as their customs are usually faster than the ones in Detroit. Latest time you can technically arrive is when my dad leaves to go pick up the lunch, but so that everyone will have time to do an average of 5 for 3x3x3, I'll say 10:30 AM.

I do TeamBLD with my friend a bit, and we can get sub2 occasionally... >.>


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 1) How long will the afterparty last?
> ...


we'll leave at 7:00pm



kippy33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 2) When is the latest time we can arrive?
> ...


 we're actually leaving earlier (4:30am) and yeah we're taking the 402 through Sarnia, so we should be okay.


EDIT: 2 days left w00t! I have no school tomorrow, so I'll be practicing ALL DAY


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 24, 2009)

What Kit means to say is that we won't turn anyone away at anytime, especially if you are traveling from out of town. Obviously, however, we cannot let you do your 3x3 solves if we have already started the second round of it. Other than that, we will do our best to accommodate. 

And generally speaking, Kit is also right that you shouldn't run into too much trouble crossing the border at that time (unless you have Bill Li in the car). However, i will point out that it is not the same as when Kit crossed as you are dealing with the US customs when you go from Canada to the US, and Canadian customs when you go US to Canada. I have never, ever, had an issue coming from US to Canada. But i have had many issues going from Canada to US. The Canadians are much more relaxed and personable (surprised?).

And Kit, dare i ask why you cross the border much faster than we shall? Is your family a Nexus card holder or something? 

See you guys soon. Oh, and Sarah, practice 4x4 scrambling!


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 24, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> What Kit means to say is that we won't turn anyone away at anytime, especially if you are traveling from out of town. Obviously, however, we cannot let you do your 3x3 solves if we have already started the second round of it. Other than that, we will do our best to accommodate.
> 
> And generally speaking, Kit is also right that you shouldn't run into too much trouble crossing the border at that time (unless you have Bill Li in the car). However, i will point out that it is not the same as when Kit crossed as you are dealing with the US customs when you go from Canada to the US, and Canadian customs when you go US to Canada. I have never, ever, had an issue coming from US to Canada. But i have had many issues going from Canada to US. The Canadians are much more relaxed and personable (surprised?).
> 
> ...



Yeah, what Dave said. xP

And no, we don't have a nexus card or anything, I just get to the border faster than you guys do since I'm closer, and it's practically empty at customs at 5am. Not that it's that much busier during the brighter times of the morning. >.>

And I know what you mean about the customs being completely different depending on what country you're entering, getting back into the US can be quite the pain in the ass at times. We almost got stuck in Sarnia on our band trip to Toronto because some people didn't bring passable identification.

But yeah, I can guarantee registration tables will be open until we go to pick up lunch, but of course, we can accept anyone anytime as long as you come to do 3x3x3 once we start the second round of 3x3x3.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 24, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> But yeah, I can guarantee registration tables will be open until we *go to pick up lunch*, but of course, we can accept anyone anytime as long as you come to do 3x3x3 once we start the second round of 3x3x3.



What is for lunch, Kit? I almost feel guilty paying just $5 for a meal, is that still the outrageously awesome case?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 24, 2009)

elimescube said:


> What is for lunch, Kit? I almost feel guilty paying just $5 for a meal, is that still the outrageously awesome case?


 $5.00 USD is about $6.20 CAD


----------



## elimescube (Apr 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> elimescube said:
> 
> 
> > What is for lunch, Kit? I almost feel guilty paying just $5 for a meal, is that still the outrageously awesome case?
> ...



I exchanged some money a week ago at 1.21 USD to the CAD, so only $6.05 for me 

I can buy a pixie stick with that 15 cents I saved!


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, registration/lunch is still $5, there will be pizza/subs as well as chips/pop to go with that. I got some nice deals getting things in bulk.


----------



## Bob (Apr 24, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> I do TeamBLD with my friend a bit, and we can get sub2 occasionally... >.>



We'll get sub-1 within a couple tries.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 24, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Yeah, registration/lunch is still $5, there will be pizza/subs as well as chips/pop to go with that. I got some nice deals getting things in bulk.



Fantastic


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm leaving for the tournament now. First stop is Columbus to grab Jim, then on we go!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 24, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'm leaving for the tournament now. First stop is Columbus to grab Jim, then on we go!



Holy geez, you are leaving early. I won't roll into Detroit until after 10PM tonight. It will be around the time you guys are getting back from the airport with Bob. Let's meet up tonight briefly at the hotel if we can to touch base about tomorrow morning. 

I suppose i am talking to Jim and/or Bob if Shaden as left already.


----------



## elimescube (Apr 24, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'm leaving for the tournament now. First stop is Columbus to grab Jim, then on we go!



I'm leaving too . I'm staying in Windsor tonight. I'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 25, 2009)

Results can be found here for now:

http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/live.php?q=1


----------



## elimescube (Apr 26, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Results can be found here for now:
> 
> http://cubeclub.org.ohio-state.edu/competition/live.php?q=1



Dave, you noob! You beat me at 4x4x4!


----------



## Bob (Apr 26, 2009)

Official WCA results are posted.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2009)

I blame Bob and Dan for the Canada sweep. Bob for not winning magic, and Dan for being cheap and not traveling there.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 26, 2009)

Canada is awesome! I should go to Toronto randomly.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 26, 2009)

I did badly in 3x3x3, but twas still a fun competition ^^
Scrambling for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 was more fun than I thought twould be.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, was lots of fun, even though I did terrible in 2x2  I did great in 4x4, and OK in 3x3. I'm happy I came second in Magic (to Señor French), and Bob's 4.9x OH solve was pretty funny too.

Was really fun 

Great job organizing Kit.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Canada is awesome! I should go to Toronto randomly.



If "randomly" means when we have have a competition, then i agree. 

Highlight of the competition for me: Jon Morris. He is one of my cubing idols, from back in the 2005 days. I got to know him at WC2005, so it was so cool to see him again. One of the nicest guys in cubing. And that says a lot, as there are a lot of nice guys.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2009)

5 things I learned at the Motor City Open:

1) Scrambling can be fun, as long as there are no/few Mefferts 5x5x5, Rubik's 5x5x5 with tiles, REALLY loose Eastsheens that feel like they will fall apart, and cubes with colour schemes like the one Doug Li uses.

2) I really suck at calling in Team BLD when we're sitting across from each other at a table

3) Getting sub-30 mins of sleep the night/morning before a competition is BAD.

4) There are green Exit signs in the U.S.

5) Pop tarts still exist




EDIT: 
6) Pillows can be used as umbrella hats during thunderstorms
7) Kit is the nicest guy in the whole world [/sarcasm]


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> Official WCA results are posted.



So, how was Michigan?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 5 things I learned at the Motor City Open:
> 
> 1) Scrambling can be fun, as long as there are no/few Mefferts 5x5x5, Rubik's 5x5x5 with tiles, REALLY loose Eastsheens that feel like they will fall apart, and cubes with colour schemes like the one Doug Li uses.



I swear, I know I did that fifth scramble on Jon's cube. >.<



Sa967St said:


> 3) Getting sub-30 mins of sleep the night/morning before a competition is BAD.


Yeah, it's too bad you couldn't get sub-20.



Sa967St said:


> 4) There are green Exit signs in the U.S.


There are blue exit signs in Canada.



Sa967St said:


> 7) Kit is the nicest guy in the whole world [/sarcasm]



Y'know, I got really happy when I read that up until the sarcasm part. xP But seriously, I'm the nicest person in the world!

Thanks to everyone who competed and volunteered, I had a great time at the competition yesterday. A big thanks to Dave, Simone, and CanadianCUBING for doing so much of the work for this competition, you shoudn't only be thanking me for this. Hopefully I can host a Detroit competition sometime in the future (less events next time), I think Detroit is a great common ground for cubers all over this area, and would love to see you here again. 

So long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 4) There are green Exit signs in the U.S.
> ...


they are RED!!



kippy33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 7) Kit is the nicest guy in the whole world [/sarcasm]
> ...


.


Kit during 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 scrambling said:


> Nicholas Sia didn't make the 4x4x4 cut off by 2 seconds...oh well, less work for us


 yup...


----------

